# Training in Borden for Airframe Techs



## jutes85 (5 Nov 2003)

1.Currently i have finished all of my reqruiting tests and exams without a problem, and awaiting a phone call. So am i in? will this call tell me when i go for basic?

2. I have selected to be an Aircraft Mechanic in the regular Air Force. My training will be in Borden, Ontario. During this training, one, will i have to find my own living arrangements or will everything be provided for me on the base?

3. This might be the wrong place to ask this but,......my training is 36 weeks for my profession. If i pick the same line of profession, in lets say a college, it takes about 2 years to get the same degree. Why is it such a bit difference in time? Do they leave out some training that might be important?

I‘d appreciate any response.

Thanks


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Nov 2003)

Since you weren‘t counselled out during the testsing for any deficiencies, the call from the recruiting centre should identify when you are due to start basic training. It may or may not come soon, much will depend on which recruit course serials they plan to fill that will end shortly before your trade training begins.

While in training at CFB Borden you will be provided rations and single quarters. 

You will have to speak to en experienced tech to be sure, but the most likely reason for the difference in training time will be that the civilian is taught a lot of generalized skills and applicability to many airframes he may work on, while you will be trained to work on the specific aircraft you will see in the service. There are also likely differences in the range of skills taught to the civilian technician and those you will receive on your basic trades training. You will, of course, take other technical courses as your career progresses and may find yourself totalling even more time than the civilian program.

Mike


----------



## jutes85 (7 Nov 2003)

Thanks for your response Michael, i appreciate it.

Also, i‘ll have to get used to the fact that they call meals, rations. It sounds like something a starving person gets just to keep him alive.....well i guess that‘s exactly what it is.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (7 Nov 2003)

You won‘t have to worry about the food at Borden. Most troops who have the luck to train there find that they have the best grub amongst the Forces. I think the cooks have their training there. 

At any rate the food is good and there is alot of it.

I‘m not sure why Army training is usually longer than the civilian equivelant. I guess the C.F. puts it‘s own user specific twists and policies in courses. Maybe more hands on training in the C.F.

All you have to worry once you arrive in Borden is to report to the Base O.R. (orderly room) where the on duty clerk will direct you to your living quarters and mess (eating area).

Hope this helps.


----------



## jutes85 (7 Nov 2003)

Actually, the training in Bordon lasts only 24 weeks. The training in a College, lasts 14 months. Still, this does not worry me because people who are in the same proffesion throughout the world have had a military background.

Why is that company‘s prefer military graduates over college ones? Is it the reputation?

Also, i can‘t find Bordon anywhere in lower ontario. What city is it in?

Thanks.


----------



## combat_medic (7 Nov 2003)

Hey Jutes,

Borden is pretty small, so I doubt you‘ll find it on a map. The town of Angus is connected right to the base, and the city of Barrie is about a 20 minute drive out. You should be able to find one or both of those on a map. In any case, Borden is about 200km straight north of Toronto.

And yes, the food in Borden is pretty good. It certainly one of the best messes I‘ve ever eaten. CFB Edmonton is still the winner, but Borden has a good selection, and lots of salad bar type items to choose from.


----------



## patt (7 Nov 2003)

combat medic witch mess were u referring to? i used to work at A-153 but now stuck at A-140


----------



## PteCamp (7 Nov 2003)

Hey,
I‘m in the Comm Sqd. at Borden, and I did my BMQ there this summer also with the Navy/Air Force, Jutes you don‘t gotta worry bout nething, the food is great, you will stay in the Barracks probably T-115. The training was really good, I had a great time, I honestly say I wish I could do it again. If you got in, and passed all of your requirements, you‘ll probably be on the course in January till March, a bunch of my friends are on that BMQ. If you have any questions just ask, like I said I jsut finished my training there this summer...


----------



## jutes85 (8 Nov 2003)

PteCamp

Thanks for the reply, its nice to have someone who has been there. I just have a few more questions if you don‘t mind.

1. I‘m guessing you can‘t golf there in the winter in Ontario. What kind of activities are there? I‘m assuming the training is not 7 days a week. I played junior hockey last year so i would like to get on the ice again, can I? I herd on the golf channel that there were various Army tournaments, does Canada participate in these types of Sports? Golf, Hockey, etc..

2. Question about Basic Training. I normally wear contacts, but i also have glasses if needed. I can‘t do anything without them so i‘m stuck. Do we get some time in the morning during Basic? Or is it like get-up and quickly get your @$$ in gear?

Thanks


----------



## jonsey (8 Nov 2003)

For the Glasses/Contacts, from what I‘ve read regarding morning routine is you get up and go straight into morning PT. Following that, you get your shower/dress time, where you can take care of that stuff.

This is the typical schedual of Basic, found  here 


```
5:30 am  	        Wake up!
5:45 am â€“ 8:10 am 	Physical fitness training, breakfast and morning inspection
8:20 am â€“ 12:00 pm 	Instruction
12:00 pm â€“ 1:00 pm 	Lunch
1:00 pm â€“ 4:30 pm 	Instruction
4:30 pm â€“ 6:00 pm 	Dinner
6:00 pm â€“ 11:00pm 	Homework, prepare for morning inspection, personal time
11:00 pm 	        Lights out
```
Hope that helps


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

Hey Jutes..
well first off all...Winter here is awful, no golfing allowed..but we do have some of the best ski/snowboarding resorts. There are some places where you can probably go play hockey without being part of a team or anything. But you have to realize that for the first four weeks you are not allowed to leave what they like to call the "T Square" Family can come and visit you on Sundays, but untill that first four weeks is up, you aint going no where. After that you will have to pass the Chief Inspection to leave, and you room better be awesome if you getting out of there... 

Another thing, about your glasses/Contacts is fine, I wear glasses and such, and you‘ll probably find a lot of ppl on Basic do wear contacts. The times Jonsey gave you arent true for the Navy, You wake up at 5:30, you have to be redi for breakfast by 6. You‘ll have inspection at 7:20 (Be redi!) and you day is planned differently after that everyday. Ligths out is still 11:00pm, and then tend not to like you going to bed early. And your physical fitness you usually only have bout 3 times aweek, and for me is was almost always in the afternoon. So in the morning you‘ll have a bit of time to put your contacts in, but you gotta be quick. Maybe prepare your stuff the nite b4 so it wont take so long to get redi for inspection the next morning..

Anyways hope that helps a bit, if you have anymore questions plz ask...


----------



## jutes85 (8 Nov 2003)

What do you mean by Inspection? What do they inspect?

As for the 4 week, no leaving thing, do you mean that is for Basic Training or profession training?


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

Every morning the Master Seaman‘s or Master Corpals come inspect your room, and urself
Everything has a certain order, and until about week 4, you will never pass an inspection, no matter what they will find about 15 thousand things wrong with your room. And you better fix every one of them. All your clothing must have you First 4 letters of your name and last 3 digits sewed into it...hope you know how to sew. And you gotta be able to Iron. Your boots have to be shiny, your floor also has to be shiny. Be sure to dust like crazy, and make sure everything is folded correctly and according to size...everything you bring and recieve has a place to go, if its clothing it will be hung up in a certian order, or folded to a certian size...inspections are nerve racking but just say "yes Master Seaman" to everything they say and you should do fine. 

For the first 4 weeks of Basic Training you can not leave the T Square. The T square consists of your barracks, the mess, and the school, and the parade sqaure, not much in ways of excitment. 
Are you Reg Force or Reserve?


----------



## jutes85 (8 Nov 2003)

I‘m going in for the Regular in the Air Force.

Geez, i don‘t know what is the point to be so strict, but i guess i have to live with it.


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

Ok well, I did my training with the Reserves, but we did a Reg Force BMQ becuz thats the only way they train there Navy/Air Force..
Has your unit told you anything about how long you BMQ will be? I know your trades course will be a while, but our BMQ was 10 weeks. My friend is in the AirForce Res. as an Avaition Tech. and his Ql3‘s will be 7 months long...
If your going on the same course I did, which I think you will, but can‘t be certain, because the AirForce is different then the Army, I could tell ya anything you want to know...


----------



## jutes85 (8 Nov 2003)

Actaully, i‘m going into the Air Force Regular as an Aviation Mechanical Engineer. It does not say how long the training for that is, but i don‘t believe that it is only 36 weeks.

I‘m not sure what unit i will be in as i just finished my reqruiting and awaiting the phone call. Mabye I should phone THEM and ask what is going on and when i should expect to goto Basic.


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

Well I do know the next course in Borden, I‘m pretty sure is January, becuz some of the ppl who failed Basic this summer are going on to the course...I know after i did all the testing and stuff it was a couple weeks b4 i got the phone call...so they could just be finalizing all your paper work..have you been sworn in yet?


----------



## jutes85 (8 Nov 2003)

No, have not been sworn in yet. I‘m going to phone Kelowna about my paperwork. I don‘t think i‘ll make the January course because i still have to do basic.

I have a question regarding Bordon. If you have your own car, are you allowed off the base during your free time?


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

The course in January im talking about is Basic...
It starts January 7th I think...
If you have your own car, you have to send a memo to the Platoon Commander to get permission to leave the car on base, and then yes if you get permission, on ur off time you can drive off base during off time..


----------



## PteCamp (8 Nov 2003)

Jutes if you want... you can e-mail me at Kat_1387@hotmail.com
add me to msn messenger 
My Yahoo ID is Woman_99_ca
or my AOL is in my profile, send me an e-mmail or sumthing and I‘ll tell ya nething u wanna know!


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (8 Nov 2003)

Jonsey and Pte Smiley were right about the training with regards to timings, sports, inspections and eyes glasses/contacts. 

Golf is quite popular within the C.F. but it is not played to the level that hockey, soccer and softball are. The sports in the C.F. are important for units (bragging rights) as well as important for the individual involved (time off from work, good work out and just getting to do what you really like) I just finished cycling across Canada as part of my Branch Centenial Celebrations. This fall I am taking part in hockey school. This means Monday afternoons off for practices and Tuesday afternoon off for the games.

As for the inspections. One thing to remember (this can be the most important thing that will help you get by recruit school with lowered levels of stress) is that the personal inspections and room inspections count for a small part of the overall mark during that course. Now mind you, your course instructors will try to persuade you otherwise.(thats their job) They will harp on you for many many apparently insignificant things during these inspections. I have found myself (during my leadership course) crawling around the bathroom floor looking for pubic hair with a piece of tape. I had a family, a mortgage, bills, all real life concerns yet there I was all focused on finding little curly hairs on the floor.

With your trade you really won‘t have a unit to get posted to. You will have a home base (where we do most of our training) but you will get posted to bases (my guess airforce) as you are needed. Air force always have the best bases and postings. oh the unfairness of it!Grrrrr!!!!


----------



## jutes85 (8 Nov 2003)

Thank god hockey is a major sport in the forces, I myself a former junior player, will most likely participate in that.

What do you mean that Air Force bases have the best postings? Nothing in the freezing north during the winter sort of thing?


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (8 Nov 2003)

Not so much that by usually well laid out Bases with good work shops. Nice living quarters, close to bigger cities. Nothing like Petawawa, Shilo, Gagetown or Wainwright.

As soon as you can, after training courses and first posting is done, get yourself invovled with the Base sports programs. Don‘t wait too long. It really is well supported in the CF. Especially by some members of the chain of command. Not all support it and some others (like myself) aren‘t really athleticaly inclined but still join in if for nothing else but for fun.


----------



## jutes85 (9 Nov 2003)

Great, it looks like i don‘t have to hang-up my skates after all.

I hope i get some time off during training in Bordon, i might have to catch a Maple Leaf or Blue Jays game.


----------



## tikiguy (3 Nov 2004)

I don't think anyone adequately answered your question about the difference in training times between civ. college and military. 
having taught at both CFSATE and a community college, the biggest difference is electives and non-trades training.

In a community college, you have to take electives and usually some general education courses like communications or mathematics or the like. In the military it's all directly related to your trade. Community college also tends to have erratic scheduling of classes, so the same amount of class time may be spread over several days, whereas in the military, you are doing courses from morning to evening straight.

Hopefully that answers your questions.


----------



## foerestedwarrior (8 Nov 2004)

Padraig OCinnead said:
			
		

> Not so much that by usually well laid out Bases with good work shops. Nice living quarters, close to bigger cities. Nothing like Petawawa, Shilo, Gagetown or Wainwright.
> 
> As soon as you can, after training courses and first posting is done, get yourself invovled with the Base sports programs. Don't wait too long. It really is well supported in the CF. Especially by some members of the chain of command. Not all support it and some others (like myself) aren't really athleticaly inclined but still join in if for nothing else but for fun.



dont forget alert :-\   lol ya Borden is pretty cool, well for me, i am staff. I live in t-138, pretty good times, once you are on your trades course here, its usually a good time, hittin the mess(the "H" club) lots of memorable nights there


----------

